# Please comment on my stipple drawing



## zianstudio (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

A great example of patience and talent.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautifully and lovingly created!


----------

